# FluffyAudio - Dominus Choir Pro



## paoling (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello Everyone!
We are more than happy to announce the release of our Dominus Choir Pro!





Dominus Choir Pro integrates our flagship choir library, Dominus Choir. Among the new features, we are proud to announce the possibility to sing in English and Marcato and Staccato articulations. Here below you can listen to some beautiful demos!



If you are a Dominus Choir user, you've probably already received your personal coupon code to discount its price from Dominus Choir Pro (if for some reason you didn't get it, do not hesitate to contact olmo at [email protected], he will be glad to take care of it).






Get Dominus Choir Pro *until November 30th* for the introductory price of *549$ / 549€* instead of 649$ / 649€!


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 4, 2019)

Whoah. Been waiting for this since DJ's review! Now I only need to win EuroJackpot! 
Joke aside, I will save money for this one for sure.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 4, 2019)

$170? OKAY! Take my money already! God damnit!


----------



## funnybear (Nov 4, 2019)

Great. Downloading now.


----------



## Ihnoc (Nov 4, 2019)

Friendly long intro pricing.

Some quick questions for @paoling

There doesn't seem to be any explanation of what the 'cog' on each one of the phrase slots does, can you show what functionality is inside that?
How many phrase slots can we have and is it different for legato to staccato/marcato?
Can we select the next word in a phrase slot via MIDI? Is that different for legato/staccato/marcato?


----------



## zvenx (Nov 4, 2019)

paoling said:


> Hello Everyone!
> We are more than happy to announce the release of our Dominus Choir Pro!
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
First Congrats on the release, and thanks for such a genuine update fee.
The coupon isn't time limited (like the intro price right?) that is suppose I miss the intro price and a year from now you have a sale on it again, can I use the coupon then?
thanks
rsp


----------



## TomaeusD (Nov 4, 2019)

Downloading now, cannot wait. I assume the only reason to keep the older Dominus is for previous projects that used it?

EDIT:

For those wondering (and for the sake of paoling's sanity)


paoling said:


> As we said in the mail we have sent to you, if you have projects that you still want to open, please avoid deleting the old Dominus Choir.




Regarding updating original Dominus to 1.2:


paoling said:


> If you keep just the patches of the original Dominus and point them to the new samples folder you can then throw away the old samples.


----------



## paoling (Nov 5, 2019)

zvenx said:


> The coupon isn't time limited (like the intro price right?) that is suppose I miss the intro price and a year from now you have a sale on it again, can I use the coupon then?


Yes. 

What we might change one day is the retail value of the original Dominus Choir. At that point (not planned to be soon, anyway) the value of your coupon will change accordingly.


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks good.
Is it possible to route the various Mics through different Kontakt channels?

I prefer to mix my Mics in ProTools or Cubase and not in the plugins. So I'm really hoping this can be done with Dominus Pro. If not then I will wait for an alternative choir library.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 14, 2019)

I cannot believe how gorgeous Dominus Pro is.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 20, 2019)

@paoling Dominus is currently on sale for 199 USD. How much would one have to pay for the upgrade to Dominus Pro eventually? 

Is the upgrade price always the same or will the upgrade price change as per the price of Dominus Pro at the time of the upgrade (eg. during next year's sale)...


----------



## paoling (Nov 20, 2019)

In these days we are sending a coupon with Dominus Choir that allow the user to save 199 $/€ to upgrade to Dominus Choir Pro. This code will last forever, which is meant to "nullify" the purchase of Dominus Choir for upgraders. 


The idea is to avoid stuff like double discounts, one for Dominus on sale, another for the price that Dominus Choir Pro has or it will have. So if you buy Dominus Choir at a certain price you'll get that price back when you buy Dominus Choir Pro (this contrast with the fact that we had a 379 coupon price for any previous purchase of Dominus Choir, regardless if it was on sale or not, since this is a way for us to thank our previous customers).


----------



## axb312 (Nov 20, 2019)

paoling said:


> In these days we are sending a coupon with Dominus Choir that allow the user to save 199 $/€ to upgrade to Dominus Choir Pro. This code will last forever, which is meant to "nullify" the purchase of Dominus Choir for upgraders.
> 
> 
> The idea is to avoid stuff like double discounts, one for Dominus on sale, another for the price that Dominus Choir Pro has or it will have. So if you buy Dominus Choir at a certain price you'll get that price back when you buy Dominus Choir Pro (this contrast with the fact that we had a 379 coupon price for any previous purchase of Dominus Choir, regardless if it was on sale or not, since this is a way for us to thank our previous customers).



That puts Dominus Pro firmly out of reach. Thanks for the response though.


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 20, 2019)

Is it possible to route the various Mics through different Kontakt channels?

I prefer to mix my Mics in ProTools or Cubase and not in the plugins. So I'm really hoping this can be done with Dominus Pro. If not then I will wait for an alternative choir library.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 23, 2019)

jpb007.uk said:


> Is it possible to route the various Mics through different Kontakt channels?
> 
> I prefer to mix my Mics in ProTools or Cubase and not in the plugins. So I'm really hoping this can be done with Dominus Pro. If not then I will wait for an alternative choir library.


unfortunately my solution for this was to simply made 4 separate instances.

I did toy with manually editing groups but this is extremely time consuming in comparison.


----------



## ptram (Nov 23, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> unfortunately my solution for this was to simply made 4 separate instances.


Maybe this is a less resource-consuming solution: bounce a version with only one mic channel; then leave only the other channel active, and bounce the full piece.

A better solution: let's ask for a more flexible routing!

Paolo


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 24, 2019)

ptram said:


> Maybe this is a less resource-consuming solution: bounce a version with only one mic channel; then leave only the other channel active, and bounce the full piece.
> 
> A better solution: let's ask for a more flexible routing!
> 
> Paolo


Ideally a routing solution similar to Orchestral Tools or Spitfire Audio would work well


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 24, 2019)

jpb007.uk said:


> Ideally a routing solution similar to Orchestral Tools or Spitfire Audio would work well


I was going to get Dominus Pro but without a proper routing solution - I'll wait.


----------



## C R C (Nov 24, 2019)

In light of other responses (above) I'm sorry if this question seems redundant, but I just want confirmation of my computational mysticism:

The current discounted price of Dominus is $199, which can be applied to the future retail price of Dominus Pro (and only the future retail price, not a discounted price).

The current discounted price of Dominus Pro is $549. 

Even if the $199 is applied to a future upgrade, the total price of Dominus Pro would still end up being $649, so I would be paying $100 more than the current discounted price of $549. The only thing that would change that is if the retail price dropped at a future date, correct? A year from now, if I see a "sale price" of $549 and retail price of $649, I'm applying the $199 to $649 and still paying a total price of....$649. Correct?

Thank you!


----------



## paoling (Nov 24, 2019)

Guys, you are overthinking : if you have spent X to buy Dominus Choir, you'll have X to buy Dominus Choir Pro. It's like we are refunding your Dominus Choir purchase before buying Dominus Choir Pro. It would have been meaning less to pay twice for the content contained in Dominus Choir.

If there are discounts, including the intro price, you'll save X and the current discount amount.


----------



## paoling (Nov 25, 2019)

170$ os the result of 379 coupon discount + 100 intro price for Dominus Choir Pro. A total of 479 discount, which subtracted from 649 is 170. When the intro price is over (after November 30th), using the coupon will let the user but DCP for 270. 

This for early Dominus users.


----------



## Nemoy (Nov 25, 2019)

paoling said:


> 170$ os the result of 379 coupon discount + 100 intro price for Dominus Choir Pro. A total of 479 discount, which subtracted from 649 is 170. When the intro price is over (after November 30th), using the coupon will let the user but DCP for 270.
> 
> This for early Dominus users.



Ok, so when the Nov 30 sale is over and I use my existing customer coupon afterward, I would pay $270 or $170? Sorry, I am getting a bit old and slow. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## paoling (Nov 25, 2019)

270. Why? Because the coupon let's you to save 379 from the price of DCP.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 25, 2019)

paoling said:


> 270. Why? Because the coupon let's you to save 379 from the price of DCP.



Would've been nice if the special discount for those who ordered Dominus last year had been shared earlier (eg. during the previous sale). Cheers.


----------



## HardyP (Nov 25, 2019)

?!??
If you bought Dominus last year, you got the special discount for Dominus Pro right away when it was released?!

Guys, I do not get your points - as @paoling said, you are overcomplicating it... even if am not a native speaker, the meaning of their mails was quite clear to me, and consistent with all following communication.

Former customer: fixed discount of 349
New customer: fixed discount of (what you paid)
So final price everytimes depends on the price of DP to the time of your purchase, which should be the lowest for quite some time, as their policy and experience from the past is telling us...

Even now not d‘accord? Ok, three simple options:

you like it, and need it —> buy now, it will not be cheaper for lets say the next 2-3 years
you like it, but don’t need it —> don’t buy it now
you don’t like it —> don’t buy it ever
/ranting mode off  

Anyone something to tell about the product itself?!?


----------



## I like music (Nov 25, 2019)

HardyP said:


> ?!??
> Anyone something to tell about the product itself?!?



Love the tone so much I haven't even bothered with the words yet...


----------



## paoling (Nov 25, 2019)

Thank you HardyP. Not a native speaker too, but your summary was clear. For fairness, I may add that the current intro price discount may be not the lowest price in 2/3 years. But surely we aren't going to have a cheaper price in 6 months at least. And we don't do no-brainer sales on super new products.


----------



## I like music (Nov 25, 2019)

paoling said:


> Thank you HardyP. Not a native speaker too, but your summary was clear. For fairness, I may add that the current intro price discount may be not the lowest price in 2/3 years. But surely we aren't going to have a cheaper price in 6 months at least. And we don't do no-brainer sales on super new products.



Please, in 2020 do Rinascimento again. I'll lay the emotional groundwork for my wife that it is _really_ important I have this library in that year.


----------



## giwro (Dec 5, 2019)

HardyP said:


> ?!??
> If you bought Dominus last year, you got the special discount for Dominus Pro right away when it was released?!
> 
> Guys, I do not get your points - as @paoling said, you are overcomplicating it... even if am not a native speaker, the meaning of their mails was quite clear to me, and consistent with all following communication.
> ...


I’ve just finally gotten the chance to play with it a bit. Took awhile to get my head wrapped around it, but I think I’m figuring it out slowly. Once I get it beaten into submission, I’ll post a demo or two.


----------



## giwro (Dec 6, 2019)

Ok, I managed to put together a quick 40 sec...
I didn't really "get" it at first, but once the concepts came together (inputting rhythm for the syllables is KEY!) it all made sense. I complicated it by the fact that I was also using Cubase LE for the first time, and apparently Cubase isn't the most intuitive DAW in the universe.... but I digress.

English is a challenge - you have to think WAAAAY outside the box, and a "naked" render minus big acoustics might show that.... but Italian and Latin work very well.

This is just the men - I finally gave up at about 2 am and went to bed... but I think I figured it out enough to feel good about it (and hey, now I'm learning Cubase!)


----------

